# Fracino CLA2E manuals, where can I get them



## PhilDotC (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can pick up an owners manual and, if possible, a technical service manual for the Fracino Classic CLA2E. I have recently purchased one a used one for a small coffee shop project I am involved with and fancy giving it the once over myself before handling it over to the professionals if need be.

Regards,


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you ring Fracino if they are available they will point you in the right direction (which probably means sell you one!)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Fracino should be able to supply an owners manual, but a tech. service manual as such probably doesn't exist.

The CLA2E machines are fairly easy to overhaul & service.....if you're technically proficient......


----------



## PhilDotC (Jun 25, 2013)

Have ordered a user manual from Fracino. The lady didn't mention a service manual so I guess there ain't one, not for us mere mortals anyway. She did say the user manual tells me how to clean it. Bit of holiday reading then ready for picking it up on the way home.


----------

